# natural bottom numbers wanted Panama City



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking for natural bottom numbers out of Panama City. Not looking for your honey holes, just areas of natural bottom. Sea-r-cy


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Go to Half Hitch tackle .. they have charts for $10 or so..


----------

